# Need For Speed (Ork Painting Log)



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Greetings Everyone!

I have been waiting patiently for the new rumoured "Renegades Codex" in hopes that my Chaos would have a little more flavour added to them. So while I have been twiddling my thumbs I figured I would attempt Orks for a second time. Yes I tried before and got one game in before hitting my head against the table then selling the army only a month after finishing it. Anyway I told myself that no matter what I would keep this army soooo with out further a-do I give you the beginning of the SPEED FREAKZ


Colours = 
Red: Bought but not assembled
Green: In the assembly process
Yellow: assembled and ready for paint
Blue: Painted

Ork Amy List:

*HQ*
Big Mek
Big Mek

*Elites*
6x Nobs on Bikes w/ Pain Boy (I call them Ripperz)

*Troops*
11x Boyz w/ Trukk
11x Boyz w/ Trukk
14x Grots w/ Herder

*Fast Attack*
5x Warbikes (I call them Trakkaz)
3x Deff Koptas (I call them Mono-Weelz)
3x Deff Koptaz (Mono-Weelz)

*Heavy Support*
3x Killa Kanz w/ Rokkitz
3x Killa Kanz w/ Rokkitz
3x Killa Kanz w/ Garotzookas

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pictures!!!!!

Big Mek #1









Big Mek#2










Nob Bikers (Ripperz)









I did one up quick to see how it would look (GS still needed and a little more flash cleaning)


























Boyz Squad #1









Boyz Squad #2









Trukk #1









Warbikes (Trakkaz)









Deff-Koptaz (Top Secret for now!)

KANZ!!!!









































































Hope you like!!! More to be updated soon!

Chaosftw


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I have so totally subscribed to this Plog. That Nob Biker looks amazing, love the concept. +rep hopefully the first time of many.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good man! Kromlech for the win! Will be following your progress.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Digg40k said:


> I have so totally subscribed to this Plog. That Nob Biker looks amazing, love the concept. +rep hopefully the first time of many.





Midge913 said:


> Looking good man! Kromlech for the win! Will be following your progress.




haha thanks gents! I should hopefully have some new stuff up tonight. Really cant wait until some of my models come out of the base coat chamber they are in so I can get some paint on them.

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Well.... Here is another update..

I managed to finish 1 Nob Biker and another Warbiker (Trakkaz) I had to stop because I don't have anymore bases  soooo I had to order more 

Here is the Nob Biker:


























This one is equipped with Stick Bombs, Boss Pole, and Big Choppa

Here is my first crack at one of my Trakkaz:


























Until next time!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love 'em mate! Definitely some great poses and the conversion parts work great!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> Love 'em mate! Definitely some great poses and the conversion parts work great!


Thanks! been working the GS on the stuff posted lately so hopefully once done ill re-post. I also have FINALLY base coated some of the Boyz.. God I hate painting....

Chaosftw


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Some great looking stuff in ere!

Iv'e seen the parts about before but it really nice to see them in use as it were.

Looking forward to seeing them painted and seeing what other combos you come up with.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

This is one of those times i wish i had room for an ork army. Nice concepts and conversions to carry them off. Very impressive.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> Some great looking stuff in ere!
> 
> Iv'e seen the parts about before but it really nice to see them in use as it were.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing them painted and seeing what other combos you come up with.


Thanks Vash!

Your Orks were half the reason I took a second stab at the Ork army so I appreciate the compliments!

I will try and do them justice.



shaantitus said:


> This is one of those times i wish i had room for an ork army. Nice concepts and conversions to carry them off. Very impressive.


Truth be told I really am not a fan of horde armies but orks just have the ability and potential to be what ever you want them to be which keeps me going back to them.

I hope these conversions do well in the end I have a lot of work to do on them.

Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Well not much of an update but I have the day off today (aka wife is out shopping) so I am chillin on my balcony at the summer house were are staying in here in Positano, Italy assembling more models. Check this view!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Alright so I have been working on my Warbikes, and my Big Mekks

And here is one of each.

I scrapped my old big mekks with KFF. I just did not feel they were good enough. So here is one of the New ones.


















































Here is a Ork Warbiker, I have a few more little things to add but I like the way he turned out over the last one so I will probably end up fixing the other.. I am way too picky to play orks... 


























Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like the way these guys look mate. Love the incorporation of Tau Shield drones on the Big Mek! Looking great!




Chaosftw said:


> Well not much of an update but I have the day off today (aka wife is out shopping) so I am chillin on my balcony at the summer house were are staying in here in Positano, Italy assembling more models. Check this view!


You lucky bastard!!! Looks like a great time and that view is spectacular!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Tau gubbinz da only fing betta dan lootin it is youzin against dem. hur hur.

Drone tops are a great bit o stuff, keep some about for trukk wheel hubcaps and making into hatch covers they are ideal. 

Nice work on the KFF, really looking forward to seeing them painted.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some great stuff going on here Chaos. Mind you, I thought those Kromlech parts would be bigger. They look cool, but a bit small for the upper bodies.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> Tau gubbinz da only fing betta dan lootin it is youzin against dem. hur hur.
> 
> Drone tops are a great bit o stuff, keep some about for trukk wheel hubcaps and making into hatch covers they are ideal.
> 
> Nice work on the KFF, really looking forward to seeing them painted.


Ya it seems like the only good thing about Tau is how their bits are useful for conversions 

I just unfortunately don't have any more Tau so I may need to hit up B&K for bits to finish my second KFF



Khorne's Fist said:


> Some great stuff going on here Chaos. Mind you, I thought those Kromlech parts would be bigger. They look cool, but a bit small for the upper bodies.


Ya the parts are not that large. Its kind of a disappointment but at the same time I don't think they are small enough to be a write off. I think with a little paint and good basing they will look alright.

Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Alright so the Fast attack Bikes are all primed and ready for paint. 

I have completed my second Big Mek:

















One Squad of my Killa Kanz:

































Last but not least my blue and orange squads of Boyz!

















Well thats it for now! Time to get back to painting.
Chaosftw


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work man! I really like the Big Mek conversion and the paint job on the Kans is really sweet.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Unicycles ... completely and totally boss.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> Very nice work man! I really like the Big Mek conversion and the paint job on the Kans is really sweet.


Thanks Midge! I have been debating adding something more to the Kans Colour Scheme but the way the paint looks like crap is what I wanted. So I think I may just leave it like that for now.



notsoevil said:


> Unicycles ... completely and totally boss.


Thank you!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

:SHOK: Wow I am impressed. Where did you get the bits for the unicycle things? Was that some baller conversion? i am subscribing to this. It is too good to pass up 

Those are tau bits on an ork right? Or am i going crazy?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

JAMOB said:


> :SHOK: Wow I am impressed. Where did you get the bits for the unicycle things? Was that some baller conversion? i am subscribing to this. It is too good to pass up
> 
> Those are tau bits on an ork right? Or am i going crazy?


Well, I have some good new and some bad news for you.

THe Bad news is that those are not my conversion bits, they are in fact bought. Sorry 

The good news is that your not crazy! The bits on the Big Mek are from the Tau. (The only use for Tau models now-eh-dayz! imo)k::victory:

The Nobs on Bikes are on the painting table so hopefully pictures should be produced soon!

Cheers,
Chaosftw

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------

